# Kubota BX24 cab



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Im looking for some information on my Kubota BX24. I really need some sort of a cab for this winter. I think Curtis makes a cab for this machine? Would a hard cab or soft cab be ideal? The Kubota does not have any air flow or vents, so would you think either type of cab would fog up?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## hangnail (Dec 20, 2007)

I have seen a curtis cab, it was a hard cab with soft doors i think. really nice, had a heater too. from what i understand it is one of the better ones on the market. search over a tractor.net in kubota forums.

i think you may run into a problem if you leave the back hoe on though, I dont think there is enough room to use the cab and spin the seat


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a b 7610 with a curtis cab on it. Hard cab with soft doors and rear window. It was $1k less than a full hard cab. This will be my 4th season with it and the clear vinyl is still fine. At some point, I'll need to replace it, but still good 4 years later.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Sounds good! The backhoe will definitely be off for the winter. I dont think the cab will be necessary for the summer unless it is a real pain to take off. Mainly I need it for the winter time, I cant handle going down the road at 10mph with temperatures around Zero Degrees.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Curtis is the only way to go. I have a used one on my BX2200 that was made for a larger tractor so I had to modify it. Hard top, glass and wipers up front, heater with fan, Lights front and rear. It came with soft back and doors, but didn't fit mine. Nice to have. 

They are too heavy for one guy to lift on and off, but two can do it easily.


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

*curtiss cab on a deere 2320*

Curtiss cab soft doors heater front and rear wiper .The rear pannel was fabricated by the dealer to install a single window

sorry about picture quality resized and cut color depth to reduce size of file


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I bet that cab is nice and warm inside in the winter! Thanks for the post, its very helpful!


----------

